# breeding mollies? Help!



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

ok so i have a couple of questions;:

-can a lyretail molly breed with a sailfin molly?

-If so how do i have them breed?

-Also i had a group of 30 or so fry about 8 months ago and 3 lived.1 female 2 male. 

-Can they breed together?

-And is it possible for 1 to become a balloon molly and the others to become sailfin mollies?

Thaks for the info!
-Brianna


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

1) Yes. All molly types can interbreed. 
2) Put them together. They'll take care of the rest. Get two or threee females for one male, and he'll probably impregnate all of them. 
3) Probably once they get older, but like I said, you need two or three females for every male. And the males will most likely squabble over the females. Might get some nipped fins. 
4) It is possible, because balloonism is a natural mutation. However, you really shouldn't TRY to breed them, because they tend to be unhealthy and die sooner. The ones you see in the stores are bred specifically to propogate the mutation, even though it's a negative thing. 

Suppose you have a lyretail female, a sailfin female, and a sailfin male. Any babies you have could be any combination of normal, sailfin, lyretail, or even (rarely) balloon. (Like a sailfin lyretail, or normal sailfin, sailfin balloon, etc.) Also, because females can hold sperm for a long time, even if all your mollies are black, you could very well have some babies that are not black from a previous fertilization.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

i like Tori's post. 
*
-And is it possible for 1 to become a balloon molly and the others to become sailfin mollies?*

it all depends on who is the mate. and also, geneology comes into play here. it is possible u wont have any balloon molly fry if you mate a balloon molly with a standard molly or you can luck out and get all of them to look like balloons or get a mixed lot.

i have seen a few lyretail/sailfin/highfin green balloon molly recently.....some one sure went through a lotta trouble to get that line. 

genetically, if new genepools are added to a strain every few generations, technically the strain is supposed to be strenghted and not depleted by inbreeding. IMO the above mentioned varity is definatly is much more stronger gene wise than your regular black baloon molly. 

breeding is a long ardous process esp if your into line breeding. hope u have a lotta tanks available and you have a way to cull unwanted fry.


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks..

i wasnt really planning on breeding the 3 siblings i was just wondering..

and i just got her ,a white lyretail female about 3 days ago and i wanted her to breed with my orange sailfin, but when he comes close to her she chases him away..what should i do? Is she just needing to get used to him and her surroundings?


----------

